# The Operation!



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Greetings! Finished the build up of The Operation I started a bit ago. This is an all around cool customizing set Cult Of Personality and CultTVman put out.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

I envy modelers like you that can pull off figure work like this.......................it looks *great!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:thumbsup: Very Nice! :thumbsup:

~RK~


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Pure perfection!!!


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Fantastic build up! Very straight forward clean and detailed just plain perfect modeling! You hit the bulls eye with the colors , just enough to make it standout. Hats off to you !!


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Really cool. I dig the colors, vibrant but not over the top or cartoony. Frankie does NOT look happy!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Too cool, Rick! :thumbsup:


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Incredible work, perfect colors!


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Exellent looking build and paint job :thumbsup:

just a shame they did'nt make an extra franky, sort of a stand alone kit like the scenes.
:wave:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

The original idea for this kit was to produce just the head (with exposed brain)
for the plastic Franky kit and the hand holding the top of the head for the good Doctor. But as I started playing around with the plastic kits, the difference in scale between the Monster and Deadly REALLY started to bug me. I did not really have the budget (or interest) in producing a full figure, so the idea of the Monster under the sheet was a good compromise;easier to sculpt, easier to cast and STILL cool looking! BTW, the body of the Monster will soon be available separately with an all new head sculpt that should be popular with classic horror fans who prefer their monsters to be "man made"...
Rick; I shared these pictures with Ray and his single word reply: "AWESOME!"
Pretty much sums it up for me as well! Thanks for posting them!
Tom


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Sweet! 
Very nice build-up Rick and the customized parts really look great together! Painting skills are SUPERB!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Very nice work Rick!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks Tom, Bob & Chris! Tom convey my thanks to Ray and kudos on a great sculpt! I'd say your new monster sounds electrifying!


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

I got the same kit from Cult Of Personality. It's a great set! After seeing your's, I have to start mine soon! Good job on your's. I'll be happy if mine turns out half as good as your's! Give us a few more shot's!


Terry


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Very cool finish!:thumbsup:


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Bwain no more said:


> The original idea for this kit was to produce just the head (with exposed brain)
> for the plastic Franky kit and the hand holding the top of the head for the good Doctor. But as I started playing around with the plastic kits, the difference in scale between the Monster and Deadly REALLY started to bug me. I did not really have the budget (or interest) in producing a full figure, so the idea of the Monster under the sheet was a good compromise;easier to sculpt, easier to cast and STILL cool looking! BTW, the body of the Monster will soon be available separately with an all new head sculpt that should be popular with classic horror fans who prefer their monsters to be "man made"...
> Rick; I shared these pictures with Ray and his single word reply: "AWESOME!"
> Pretty much sums it up for me as well! Thanks for posting them!
> Tom


Can't wait for the new monster, keep us posted:wave:


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Very cool!

Great work.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Gaz; here is a pic of a second head that will fit either the body from the Operation kit or the plastic MS Frank kit. The inspiration (again) is the 6 foot door poster done in the 1960s by Jack Davis. Ray is currently working on a couple more projects for me, but when those are completed, all three will be going under rubber, hopefully for release sometime in May. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Darn good likeness of Jack Davis' Frankenstein! Me like!


----------

